

Extract Editable 3D Objects from a Single Photo - habosa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oie1ZXWceqM&hd=1

======
sytelus
I can't find PDF or any software except this link:
[http://www.faculty.idc.ac.il/arik/site/3Sweep.asp](http://www.faculty.idc.ac.il/arik/site/3Sweep.asp).
This link looks very cool but I wonder if this is just demo ware.

